# Pbusardo Reviews The Ipv V2 And ...



## Paulie (7/8/14)

Pbusardo reviews the IPV v2 and gives it a very bad rating!

I must say it looks like some of the things he finds wrong with his device I don't have with mine luckily!


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

Looks a bit like he got a dud box, Especially after reading the comments. Interesting on the regulation being high though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT (7/8/14)

This concerns me as I'm planning on buying one in a couple of weeks. The gaps in the casing especially as I'm often overfilling the magma, causing juice to leak out onto the device. 

I'd greatly appreciate it if the guys on this forum that bought the device could comment.


----------



## Paulie (7/8/14)

@NickT I have had very little problems with mine as far as I can see it looks like he got a dud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

NickT said:


> This concerns me as I'm planning on buying one in a couple of weeks. The gaps in the casing especially as I'm often overfilling the magma, causing juice to leak out onto the device.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate it if the guys on this forum that bought the device could comment.


Except for the little screws for the back cover (at least they supplied spares), no problems at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Except for the little screws for the back cover (at least they supplied spares), no problems at all.


 
From what I've seen, with any mod, the best first step would be to take one of those screws to a good hardware store and get a pack of replacements. Apparently I'm not the only clumsy dude on the planet. Still looking for a good source of silicon O-rings though.


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/8/14)

RATZ said:


> From what I've seen, with any mod, the best first step would be to take one of those screws to a good hardware store and get a pack of replacements. Apparently I'm not the only clumsy dude on the planet. Still looking for a good source of silicon O-rings though.


I have got hold of nitrile o rings (any good engineering supply shop) and they seem to hold up. They don't shred as quickly as silicone. They are not classified as foodgrade because they contain carbon black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

RATZ said:


> Still looking for a good source of silicon O-rings though.


 
http://www.dph.co.za/workshops3_009.htm
http://www.sealsolutions.co.za/orings.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RATZ (7/8/14)

Thanks guys.


----------

